# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly: пора возвращаться!

## ByFly

Первый летний день приносит отличные новости: компания Белтелеком представляет уникальную акцию для абонентов широкополосного доступа к сети Интернет byfly, которые были подключены к услугам оператора и по каким-либо причинам прервали договорные отношения в период с 1 января 2008 года по 1 мая 2013 года.
	С сегодняшнего дня в любом сервисном центре компании Белтелеком вы можете подключиться к тарифному плану Домосед от byfly и в течение года с момента подключения оплачивать выбранную услугу со значительной скидкой!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

